# Orijen questions



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am looking for some help with orijen. I am trying to find out how long a 28lb bag of food will last a 100lb Rottweiler. Also how much do you feed a dog this size? I am guessing between 3 and 4 cups.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

I am feeding Orijen Six Fish. Each of my active 90 lb Rhodesian Ridgebacks gets 1 cup in the a.m. and 1 cup in the p.m. They also get some "real" food such as a couple tablespoons of shredded chicken as a topper on the kibble, and occasional leftovers of beef, fish or chicken. One of their meals may be cut back to 1/2 cup of kibble on weekend days when they also get a raw turkey neck midday. 
The 28 lb bag of Orijen lasts about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

rr, is that 3 1/2 weeks a bag for 2 dogs or 1? Also how active are your dogs? I am sure they are way more active then my lazy rotties. lol


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not feeding Orijen but just as a comparison, my 99 lb dog eats just under 1 cup of food twice a day. Her current food comes in 21 lb bags, and a bag that size will last somewhere between 6-7 weeks. She walks for about 1 - 1.5 hrs per day but is basically a lump on the floor otherwise, so I wouldn't say she's overly active.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

100 lb Rottie. is your dog overweight? my dog weighs 85lbs/88lbs. i feed him 1 cup in th am
and 1 cup in the pm. his food is 95% of the time topped with something.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

No she is not over weight she is at actually just under 100 at about 95. It sounds like a bag will last quite awhile even for 2 dogs.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

The 28 lb bag feeds both dogs for about 3 1/2 weeks. As far as activity level, I make a habit of walking 4-5 miles with them each work day, some of which is off leash, so they are covering even more ground. Weekends are more - I did 5 miles this morning at a nearby field and hillside and they probably did 50% more chasing rabbits and squirrels. (I am involved in a fitness program right now, so I have wearing a pedometer in recent weeks.)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

dog's are lazy because their owners don't do things with them.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My friend has two Labs and a 50# mutt that go through a bag a week.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

doggiedad, both my dogs get walked daily, and go to the dog bark weekly. When I say lazy they lounge around the house. Also Rottweiler's are not dogs that do well with hot weather being I am in the south and it is summer they do not want to be outside at all. So if you have nothing constructive to say please do not post.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Orijen is a very rich kibble. If you overfeed it, your dogs will likely experience digestive problems. Unless your dogs are super active, Acana (made by same company) may be a better alternative. It has a more moderate protein level.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

Georgiapeach, ty for the info. The plan was to rotate them between orijen, acana, and maybe some nature variety. Our plan was to switch them once a bag runs out.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Rotty16, i can post whatever i want. if you have a certain way in which you want people to respond
to your threads you should post how you want people to respond to your threads. i also read you take you take your dogs to the dog bark weekly. i guess the only thing they exercise there is their bark.

i also thought my post was constructive and it wasn't directed entirely to you. my comment reflects my opinion about dogs being lazy. it's always the dog or the breed.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ehhhh my Josie is lazy, my other dogs aren't. It isn't all due to the owner.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I think as long as your dog is healthy and at a healthy weight, I don't care if they are lazy or not. We are all entitled to our own opinion.


----------

